# Sugar Gliders!



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwww man!!! sugarbears!!!!









I saw them about a year ago in person and they are just adorable. However they are very expensive and pretty much require attachment 24/7. 

Continue Gawking!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i love them. it is so cute!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Living in a country that has sugar gliders as a native animal, I kind of don't like the idea of it being sold as a pet here and in other countries. 

They are a wild animal and having seen gliders 'in the wild' they seem like they would require a fair amount of space to move about in and live happily. 

I do find them incredibly cute though. I can see why they have become popular in the pet trade.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I almost got 2 once. Wish I did!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

so cute, but i bet they are hard to care for


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

My boyfriend's little sister has one. From what he's said they can be loud and somewhat annoying. Cute, but not sure I'd keep one.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

> Living in a country that has sugar gliders as a native animal, I kind of don't like the idea of it being sold as a pet here and in other countries.
> 
> They are a wild animal and having seen gliders 'in the wild' they seem like they would require a fair amount of space to move about in and live happily.
> 
> I do find them incredibly cute though. I can see why they have become popular in the pet trade.


Bettas are native to Thailand, guinea pigs Peru, axolotols Mexico, etc etc. All pets were once wild. Dogs used to be wolfs. 

While they need a very responsible and knowledgeable owner, I don't think that the fact that they come from your country alone makes them bad pets. Just saying, don't mean to start a debate here.


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> so cute, but i bet they are hard to care for


From what the expo guy told me is that his little guy (Iceman) is on him all the time. Carries him in cargo pants pockets. I assume he would probably have a cage for night time. I am not sure how the sleeping arrangements would go (i.e squishing the poor little guy). 

And if you think about it, they would use the bathroom in your pockets. So all that fun stuff would be running down your leg. 

They are an awesome pet in theory, but honestly not such a practical animal.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

MattsBettas said:


> Bettas are native to Thailand, guinea pigs Peru, axolotols Mexico, etc etc. All pets were once wild. Dogs used to be wolfs.
> 
> While they need a very responsible and knowledgeable owner, I don't think that the fact that they come from your country alone makes them bad pets. Just saying, don't mean to start a debate here.


Bettas and axolotols are also not very high functioning animals. There is little difference in the behaviour of my wild-caught bettas and my captive bred bettas. 

However, I have never liked the idea of having exotic animals as pets. Particularly mammals and marsupials. Dogs, cats and most popular species of livestock have been domesticated for thousands of years. Most breeds of dogs you would have to go back generations before you even found a wild ancestor. 

Animals such as wolves, sugar gliders and primates (I still cannot believe some places allow the average person to own a chimpanzee) have not. People underestimate how fast and how unpredictable a wild animal (even one that has been bred in captivity) can be. 

http://www.sugarbears.com/

Calling them 'sugar bears' makes it sound like they are trying to appeal to people using the cute factor of these animals. I think that is wrong. 

It's like how I thought it was wrong for there to be an avairy with a pair for sale at our local stock and feed store. We have nature parks to observe these animals in a essentially natural environment. They really don't need to be kept as pets. 

I can see why they chose sugar gliders over something like a brushtail possum. Because they are cute, and cute is unfortunately what sells.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, but do you think we got dogs from some sort of tame, domesticated wolf? No. All domesticated species started somewhere.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah and I believe there are enough domesticated species of animals out there nowadays that we don't need to keep adding to the list.

Since you keep bringing them up, would you keep a wolf as a pet? Even captive bred wolves need extremely vigilant and experienced owners. But I would have to say that they have the same level of 'domesticity' as the average sugar glider. 

Honestly, just do not see why you would want a nocturnal, essentially wild animal as a pet.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I want a fox eventually. I'm on the line about wanting kids as my own. This may sound bad, but I think I'd prefer a fox over kids. I hope my boyfriend never sees that I said this.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

"I have never liked the idea of having exotic animals as pets" +1
Dogs were domesticated for a purpose and had certain traits selected for thousands of years. Wild mammals now days are just being caught because "oh its cute and I have a cage and some money" 

They are so freaking cute though! :-D


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

+1.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it bad that I want a fox mainly because I legitimately want to have to take the time to care for it? It weird to like an animal that much....?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

What can a fox give you that other pets such as a cat or dog can't? I'm just purely curious. Seems odd to me personally but then again foxes here are pests and the only good fox is a dead fox.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So: You want sugar gliders protected from the pet trade but foxes dead? What makes them so different? They are both exotic pets.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Foxes in some countries are pests, they eat natives. Just like over here brushtail possums are pests and everyone in nz wants them dead. No one cares much about the introduced ducks or hedgehogs because they mainly keep to their own business. 

Hadoken Kitty, Im sure that you could get a little mutt that looks like a fox. Comes with a dogs enthusiasm for humans too and the cuteness of a fox


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> What can a fox give you that other pets such as a cat or dog can't? I'm just purely curious. Seems odd to me personally but then again foxes here are pests and the only good fox is a dead fox.


Well, foxes are actually very smart and good hunters. I've always loved them, and their personalities are really intriguing. I have to be honest, I won't be able to give you that perfect answer that will make it seem like a fox is an alright pet. I don't think everyone should have a fox. I don't want just any wild animal either, and I sure as heck don't want a lot of other animals if I do get a fox. I know that they require a lot of special attention and changes in the lives of their owners. I know that I'd be willing to do this, but I can't say the same about my boyfriend. This is the main reason that it's been an "I _want_ a fox", not an "I'm _getting_ a fox." 

Though I have read that there has been some private domestications of foxes in a university that are being sold up north. I really need to find the article on that to back up my info. That sounds a little sketchy without even being able to remember the country. LOL.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

trilobite said:


> Foxes in some countries are pests, they eat natives. Just like over here brushtail possums are pests and everyone in nz wants them dead. No one cares much about the introduced ducks or hedgehogs because they mainly keep to their own business.
> 
> Hadoken Kitty, Im sure that you could get a little mutt that looks like a fox. Comes with a dogs enthusiasm for humans too and the cuteness of a fox


I have one! He isn't a mutt, though. He's a papillon.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well sugar gliders are native and foxes are extremely destructive here. They kill a lot of our native wildlife. 

I was just curious as to what traits would endear someone to the idea of having a fox as a pet.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I have one! He isn't a mutt, though. He's a papillon.


I love papillons! They are my favourite little dog breed


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

He's about as close to a fox as I could get in a dog breed. Other than a chihuahua. Though I don't really like most chihuahuas, mainly because I don't like most breeds that won't be sociable with other people/creatures.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It is human nature to want to surround itself, care for, or have control over, other creatures, especially those of a rare and exotic nature. Some say this is due to the fact that we are so far removed from nature these days, that we are reaching further and further to bring it into our homes.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.domesticfox.com










As you can see, the domestication process has slightly changed their appearance and behavior, but it is still a fox!!! About as close as you can get without saying "I have a wild animal."


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, the domestication process changes their appearance VERY quickly - as in the litter from a captivated fox. The russians did some experiments with foxes. 

Domesticated silver fox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I know it's wikipedia, but I saw a documentary that talked about the process. It was a documentary on the domestication of dogs.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Its one of my favourite experiments, I'll see if I can find it.
They underwent uber strict selection and by breeding only the friendliest of the foxes they saw a number of other traits appear that we see in other domestic animals like a white markings on the face, floppy ears, curly tails etc as a by product
https://www.americanscientist.org/issues/issue.aspx?id=813&y=0&no=&content=true&page=3&css=print
Wish i could find their original report though.

Personally I think having a selectively bred domestic bred fox would be the most responsible way to own one.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Eeeeeeee hadoken, they're so cute! And in a topic sugar gliders.......cuteness overload! @[email protected]


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

x: i own a suggie.... 

well. I don't. he's my sister's, but he's bonded more closely to me. he's a little butt. 8I they are NOT easy pets at all. i really wish my sister would get him a buddy and a bigger cage, but since he's not mine, i don't have much of a say.

they require fresh fruits and veggies daily, need vitamin and calcium supplements, some kinda kibble(or that epic wet food i want my sister to get him)...

if you ever see them being sold in Kiosks at the mall, report them. 8I those things are horrid.

i gotta agree with you, LBF. they really shouldn't be pets just anyone can get. :I those kiosks are horrid and promote impulse buys and the poor things suffer due to neglect...

Meeko barks all the time and he's such a lovebug. his nails cause a mild allergic reaction to my skin, but i still let him climb all over me when i feed him. (yes. when i feed him. 8I)


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

Olympia said:


> It is human nature to want to surround itself, care for, or have control over, other creatures, especially those of a rare and exotic nature. Some say this is due to the fact that we are so far removed from nature these days, that we are reaching further and further to bring it into our homes.


This actually makes a lot of sense.

My thinking is, you're either ok with all animals being kept as pets, or you're against it completely. I definitely believe someone should have the room, knowledge and accommodations for every pet. Most animals need a lot of room. Dogs in particular are one animal that gets substandard care because people think they don't need a lot of room or exercise, and then wonder why their dog acts up or bites or whatever. If you can provide proper care for an animal that has already been domesticated, then do it, even if it's considered taboo. A lot of people who can give animals good care are quick to stand by their guns and not bring an animal into their home because they want the trade to end.. but then that animal suffers as it ends up in a home with someone who has no idea what they're doing. If I had acres upon acres of land and the means to take care of them, I would adopt or buy as many animals as I could, all the while petitioning for people to be required to have an exotic animal license to own them.

I don't know. Maybe it's not the best way to go about it, but I personally just can't turn my back on an animal in need because of my moral beliefs. I don't have the room or certain knowledge, and that's my reasoning why I can't take certain animals into my home. I actually had someone tell me once that they'd rather buy from a petshop than a kill shelter because they don't want their money supporting a kill shelter....... But that doesn't stop the kill shelter, it just kills more animals.

Didn't mean to kind of rant and I hope I didn't come off as rude lol.


----------

